# Other Pets > Horses >  Pictures of Our Filly's First and Second Trail Ride

## SlitherinSisters

She's had less than 60 days in the saddle, probably closer to 40 days in the saddle. I'm not completely happy with what our trainer did. I'm not entirely convinced that he put that much work into her, but he did give us a bunch of discounts so we didn't really get a bad deal, what he charged was less than boarding a horse. He did stall break her, she ties for hours without moving, she listens extremely well to very light reins, and stops as soon as she asked even when she freaks out. He didn't trail ride her, he had an indoor arena. 

Anyway, here are all the pictures. I was the first to take her out on a trail ride, and my sister was the second to take her out. She did pretty darn good!!! She's a two year old, by the way. 

Me on the first trail ride, roughly 45 minutes. She does fantastically leading out! She lead the whole ride, no issues, and never spooked. 
 


She didn't even react when she stepped on to the highway to the sound, feel, or the painted lines. She acts like a dead broke horse, been there done that sort of attitude even though that was her very first time on cement. 


On the second trail ride, roughly 1 1/2 hours. My little sister is on her, she's going to be 15


That's me on my paint mare, she's 22. 


Going across a fairly large bridge on the highway. Again, Tora, the filly, acted like it was nothing, she barely looked around. 


Going down a little slope, I didn't want to push her too much, but I figured the slope wasn't too bad there. 

Back on the highway heading home


For those of you who ride and think I ride horribly I know I do  :Tears:  I have really really bad knees and the outside of my foot goes numb when I ride, as do my knees. I end up taking my feet out of the stirrups a lot, but other than that I don't know what to do. It's excruciatingly painful to ride with my feet in the correct place. 


I also have a question for people who are experienced with training young horses, or horses in general. When I rode her she was fine, but when my sister rode her she got spooked from the sound of the creek and my mom trotting up behind her. When the filly spooked her reaction was to buck twice, fairly violently. I was leading out, and the filly was right behind me, but that was her response. What are we supposed to do when she does that and how you do stop her from doing it. I'm assuming we just need to keep riding her and she'll eventually get over it? She does try to take off after she bucks, she's bucked with me several times in the pen when she got spooked, but you can get her to stop right away when she takes off. I was able to get her stopped within two strides and my sister got her to stop within a stride. I'm SOOOOOO happy she stops, my mare has issues with that. 

Oh and yes we are riding her in a wonder bit, but we are using it as a snaffle, that's what the trainer used and yes that's what I use on my mare as well.

----------


## Jason Bowden

Cool! Thanks for shaing. It looks like lots of fun.  Iowa looks wide open like parts of Montana.
The only riding I have ever done was as a child on a very well mannered horse.

----------


## Ginevive

Well, it looks like your filly is an old pro  :Smile:  As for improper riding position; I cannot complain, because I do it too. 
I recently drove through Iowa; on the way back from Cali, we went off the road due to ice. Everyone who we encountered, from the police officer who stopped and gave us a ride into town, to the clerks at the store, were extremely polite and helpful. Go Iowa!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Cool! Thanks for shaing. It looks like lots of fun.  Iowa looks wide open like parts of Montana.
> The only riding I have ever done was as a child on a very well mannered horse.


Oh I love it! Iowa is very wide open. Mostly corn and soy bean fields everywhere you look! The pictures that you can see far in, that's actually a pretty big "hill" that obstructs your view from seeing farther. My cousin from Virgina makes fun of me for calling that a hill, he calls them bumps of dirt. I live in Williamsburg and Cedar Rapids, a large city, is about 40 miles from me. If I stand in just the right place in town I can see smoke and the smoke stacks from a factory in that town!!!!! 




> Well, it looks like your filly is an old pro  As for improper riding position; I cannot complain, because I do it too. 
> I recently drove through Iowa; on the way back from Cali, we went off the road due to ice. Everyone who we encountered, from the police officer who stopped and gave us a ride into town, to the clerks at the store, were extremely polite and helpful. Go Iowa!


She does look like an old pro doesn't she! I'm glad I'm not the only one who rides all cockeyed  :Very Happy:  I don't show so I suppose it doesn't really matter for me! Well, I take that back, I show for fun at small shows, but I'm just there so no one else has to get last place  :ROFL: 

I've never noticed how nice everyone in Iowa is until I went to the East coast, people are much less willing to go out of their way to help. I live right on I80, I'm guessing that's the road you took? Maybe I saw your car  :Razz:  I drive I80 every day to class. I usually stop to help people, but my fiance forbids me from giving people rides. I figure as long as my Dobie is in the car with me, I ought to be alright  :Razz:

----------


## kristan

I've broken in a few horses and used to barrel race...when she bucks just be sure to keep her head up. Also, if she's not calming down grab the rein down fairly close (as close as you can while keeping your weight back) to the bit and get her head around so she has to do a few really tight circles. To my knowledge, she's not going to be able to buck in that position and it will get her refocused. My trainer used this as a sort of punishment - the horses don't like it but it doesn't hurt them and it gives them a chance to forget about what they were doing. As you finish the last circle (do like two or three) don't let her stop moving, make sure she walks out of it at a brisk pace and continue on as if nothing happened. You may get the one or two oddballs that will continue trying to buck, in which case you will both end up on the ground, but your filly seems much too sensible for that. She looks good!

----------


## kristan

Oh, and I wanted to add, I ride very well but I have a couple rogue bones in my feet (sounds gross but you wouldn't know it to look at them) so I cannot keep my toes in when I ride. I've had trainers telling me for years to keep my toes in but I've done just fine with them out. I think we all have our issues, it doesn't make you a "bad" rider.

----------


## Mettle

I read that title as _frilly's_ and not _filly's_ and was expecting something very different. Obviously I didn't look at the forum it was in, LOL.  :Weirdface:

----------


## Ginevive

> Oh I love it! Iowa is very wide open. Mostly corn and soy bean fields everywhere you look! The pictures that you can see far in, that's actually a pretty big "hill" that obstructs your view from seeing farther. My cousin from Virgina makes fun of me for calling that a hill, he calls them bumps of dirt. I live in Williamsburg and Cedar Rapids, a large city, is about 40 miles from me. If I stand in just the right place in town I can see smoke and the smoke stacks from a factory in that town!!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> She does look like an old pro doesn't she! I'm glad I'm not the only one who rides all cockeyed  I don't show so I suppose it doesn't really matter for me! Well, I take that back, I show for fun at small shows, but I'm just there so no one else has to get last place 
> 
> I've never noticed how nice everyone in Iowa is until I went to the East coast, people are much less willing to go out of their way to help. I live right on I80, I'm guessing that's the road you took? Maybe I saw your car  I drive I80 every day to class. I usually stop to help people, but my fiance forbids me from giving people rides. I figure as long as my Dobie is in the car with me, I ought to be alright


Yup, we took I80. We went off the road right near a place with a "Raccoon River" sign/river. It was a baaaad day for accidents; at least 30 vehicles had gone off the roads that morning that we saw alone.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I've broken in a few horses and used to barrel race...when she bucks just be sure to keep her head up. Also, if she's not calming down grab the rein down fairly close (as close as you can while keeping your weight back) to the bit and get her head around so she has to do a few really tight circles. To my knowledge, she's not going to be able to buck in that position and it will get her refocused. My trainer used this as a sort of punishment - the horses don't like it but it doesn't hurt them and it gives them a chance to forget about what they were doing. As you finish the last circle (do like two or three) don't let her stop moving, make sure she walks out of it at a brisk pace and continue on as if nothing happened. You may get the one or two oddballs that will continue trying to buck, in which case you will both end up on the ground, but your filly seems much too sensible for that. She looks good!
> 
> Oh, and I wanted to add, I ride very well but I have a couple rogue bones in my feet (sounds gross but you wouldn't know it to look at them) so I cannot keep my toes in when I ride. I've had trainers telling me for years to keep my toes in but I've done just fine with them out. I think we all have our issues, it doesn't make you a "bad" rider.


Ok cool thanks for the info. I use circles as "punishment" as well. I wasn't sure if you still used circles in that situation too. The first time I rode her outside of the round pen she kept trying to take off and buck on me, she did it 3 times in a row and then I did the one rein stop to get off of her and put her back in the round pen to ride more. She was really worked up that day and kept taking off every time I eased up on the reins. 

Oh!!! I have another question for you! I've never had this problem before so I have NO idea how to solve it. I rode her last week in the round pen then out of the round pen. In the round pen she kept stopping, but I could get her to go. Outside the round pen she pretty much acted like a mule when they sit down. She just stood there with her head hanging down and wouldn't budge! I tried turning her sharp to make her go off balance and have to take a step, nope. I tried kicking her, but I hate kicking so I really don't like to do it, nope. I tried just holding my heels in and putting pressure on her, nope. I tried smacking her butt with my hand, nope. I tried rocking on her, nope. NOTHING! It was so frustrating so I ended up saying well, if you want to stand here we'll stand here. She stood for 30 minutes not budging one foot and I finally gave up and called my mom to drive over and grab the reins and make her walk up to the barn. I'm totally out of my league on this one. I know some ways, but I'd rather not beat her. I did buy a crop whip, which I'm not a fan of, but I've got to get this problem solved! I haven't tried the crop whip yet because she hasn't done it to me again, but it's a very small one with a small paddle, about the size of your thumb. 

I'm glad to hear you also ride "incorrectly"! I feel dumb sometimes, but I can ride just fine, and stay on just fine, I just can't keep my feet under me! 

Our trainer is actually a pretty well known barrel race trainer. I'm thinking he's good at training horses who already have the basics well down packed, not completely fresh like her. Or maybe he's one of those horse people who doesn't think horses should have to do anything the winter so he doesn't ride them much  :Confused:  I wish I could remember his name or the horses name off the top of my head. I'd have to ask my sister, I know she would remember. One of his current horses is nationally ranked and I believe world ranked. He just sold this horse's brother who had no ranking or wins for $15,000! I about fainted when he told me that!




> I read that title as _frilly's_ and not _filly's_ and was expecting something very different. Obviously I didn't look at the forum it was in, LOL.


Lol, I bet that was interesting!




> Yup, we took I80. We went off the road right near a place with a "Raccoon River" sign/river. It was a baaaad day for accidents; at least 30 vehicles had gone off the roads that morning that we saw alone.


I figured you would, it's about the only road in Iowa that doesn't turn into gravel  :ROFL:  It does get pretty nasty around here with all the open fields in the winter time! Raccoon River is about 1.5 hours West of us. I live by the Tanger Outlet Mall, you would have gone passed me  :Razz:

----------


## kristan

I have worked with this problem a few times....I tend to "bother" them with something. I think the easiest way for you to do this is to get a pair of the nub spurs (like English riders use) that are just like a blunt stub and and lightly kick her with them, and I mean very light lightly - so she's annoyed, until she moves. You could use your crop for this and just continuously tap her with it but if you use spurs you can keep your hands ready for when she starts to pop up a bit, which it sounds like she may. If she starts popping up like she's going to throw a buck I would make sure to keep her head up and continue kicking. I went through this with my barrel mare when I first got her and it took me over an hour of sitting motionless in pouring rain but she never had that problem again. Also, as soon as she takes a few steps (maybe 3?) I would immediately have her stop and get off, giver her a break, a treat..something, or if it's feasible, just let her be done for the day. Good luck!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I have worked with this problem a few times....I tend to "bother" them with something. I think the easiest way for you to do this is to get a pair of the nub spurs (like English riders use) that are just like a blunt stub and and lightly kick her with them, and I mean very light lightly - so she's annoyed, until she moves. You could use your crop for this and just continuously tap her with it but if you use spurs you can keep your hands ready for when she starts to pop up a bit, which it sounds like she may. If she starts popping up like she's going to throw a buck I would make sure to keep her head up and continue kicking. I went through this with my barrel mare when I first got her and it took me over an hour of sitting motionless in pouring rain but she never had that problem again. Also, as soon as she takes a few steps (maybe 3?) I would immediately have her stop and get off, giver her a break, a treat..something, or if it's feasible, just let her be done for the day. Good luck!


I have a pair of western spurs but I only wear them when I barrel race because my mare gets really worked up. I don't kick her but she can feel them brush against her and they are the kind that make a lot of noise. The first time I wore them on her during a competition was the first time I took her through the pattern in 4 years and before that it was just for fun on the farm! She ended up only 3 seconds behind the fastest horse and that horse does it professionally! It was awesome  :Razz:  Especially the fact that my mare was 14 years older than the horse that won! That was my first time in a competition as well! Anyway back to the filly! I'll have to get some English spurs, I was wondering if I should. I didn't think about not having two hands to control her if I use the crop  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I'll be sure to get off her if she takes a few steps! I didn't even think about that! I'm glad you mentioned that!

Thanks for all your advise it's great! I would call the trainer but he is really short on the phone and I just assume not bothering with it.

----------


## sho220

> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t47/enzoleya/Horses/055.jpg[/IMG]


Funny what Iowan's call a highway...Did the horses have any trouble with all that traffic?  :Very Happy: 

Great looking horses!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Funny what Iowan's call a highway...Did the horses have any trouble with all that traffic? 
> 
> Great looking horses!


 :sploosh:  Oh my gosh! I just checked this in class and I almost died laughing! I knew someone would eventually call me out on that! Yes that's a highway to us! It's even in better condition than most  :Razz:  And no problems with traffic, we hardly ever run into cars on that road, the occasional tractor sure  :ROFL:

----------


## koloo921

When she does not want to move try making her give to the bit one rain at a time. As soon as she gives make sure you give her a quick release count to three and then make her give again. Keep on repeating until her nose is almost at your knee then hold it there. Work both sides. Eventually her neck muscles will start to tire and she will move. Whenever she moves forward release right away. As soon as she stops repeat.  It may take her 20 min. to make that 1st forward step, but this technique really does work. She will soon realize that it is a lot more work involved standing still than moving.

Good luck with her!! She looks like she is doing great! I have two 2 yr olds to break out this year. LOL they are a lot of fun! I used to run barrels, show english, western, jumping, ect... Now I just break and train.

----------

